# How many times did you fall using clipless pedals?



## Anonymous1502 (17 Jan 2021)

And what was the cause/situation? e.g. trouble clipping in or clipping out?


----------



## vickster (17 Jan 2021)

Once, single sided pedals, couldn’t get foot in, made mistake of looking down and rode into jutting out pavement/chicane...
Never used single sided pedals again!

Once because a bolt came loose, couldn’t clip out on a hill going up to lights which changed!

I’m back to flat pedals now as not enough bend in knee to pedal clipped in


----------



## ianrauk (17 Jan 2021)

None since I started using them over 15 years ago
Not everyone has a clipless moment despite what some people say.


----------



## dave r (17 Jan 2021)

Once, a driver in the queue stalled it, I'd just got clipped in and everything in front of me came to a rapid stop, as did I, but I couldn't get my foot down quick enough and rolled over and down on the pavement.


----------



## Reynard (17 Jan 2021)

Three times.

First one, I had a clipless moment the first time I tried to get going on shoes with cleats. (Road shoes. Big mistake to buy them, only wore then once more after that.)

Second one, coming home in the small hours of the morning after a cycling away day in Hampshire. No connection between brain and feet because I was just too tired. Forgot to unclip coming over the railway crossing, already half asleep, and then *SPLAT* - found myself on my arse next to my gate.

Third one. Misjudged stopping at a junction while riding with a backpack full of tomatoes...


----------



## TheDoctor (17 Jan 2021)

Rode from London, couldn't get unclipped in Cambridge. Fell into nettles. Ouchy.
I think that's the only time though.


----------



## accountantpete (17 Jan 2021)

Only very occasionally when distracted or coming sudden stop. Sometimes the strength of sheer panic tears the foot out of the pedal and other times it doesn't!


----------



## DCLane (17 Jan 2021)

After the first time I reminded myself "unclip, unclip" at every junction / when stopping for a while. That seemed to help.

The only other time has been when the cleat came loose and wouldn't come out. In the middle of Holmfirth town centre on a busy Saturday lunchtime.


----------



## CanucksTraveller (17 Jan 2021)

None. 

One "near miss" where I had my heart in my mouth briefly, I got too close to the car in front in very slow traffic, he stopped quickly, I had to unclip fast and I only just managed to get my foot down in time to stop a fall. Other than that, nothing. It's not as common as you might think.


----------



## cougie uk (17 Jan 2021)

Never and I've been using them since the first Look pedals came out. With straps - a few times - pulling off at lights and the wheel getting caught in a drain and me gently toppling over...

Clipless are brilliant - all you need to do is remember to unclip before you stop.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (17 Jan 2021)

None, but I did grab the post of a vehicle trap when decided to go off road first time I went clipless.


----------



## steverob (17 Jan 2021)

Just the once and it was on the day I got them. Was riding home from the LBS, although I'll admit I wasn't exactly taking a direct route (thought I'd give them a proper test) and the first few miles went swimmingly - got myself used to clipping in and out approaching junctions and was now feeling quite comfortable with it. Then on approaching one roundabout I had to slow down suddenly as a car decided it wanted to turn right but hadn't indicated until the last second. I'd obviously gotten so used to the pedals that I completely forgot I was clipped in and by the time I remembered, my speed was virtually zero and I just slowly toppled sideways onto the grass verge. Picked myself up probably with a bit of a red face and resumed cycling. Last and only time it turns out (that was three and a bit years ago).


----------



## Chap sur le velo (17 Jan 2021)

Tempting fate....

Bought a eBay special last November lockdown and decided to keep the clipless pedals. Had to wait a week for Halfords to send the right sized shoe. The day before they arrived, out on my old bike with toe clips I was very gingerly going through a 'Chicane' on a pedestrian cut through in Islington when a child ran towards me. I started to turn away, was on wet leaves sitting over glazed tiles. I hit the ground before I knew what was what.

Nothing broken but hip still a little sensitive if I exercise on it.


I learnt
A it hurt (big bruise)
B it's gonna happen, and yet I can survive it
C do all I can to prevent it.

I think this served as a wake up call. Have clipped out early and yet to fall with clipless. Nearest was when a security guard at Canary Wharf stepped forward at the last moment to check me out. Was already going slow, but his unexpected movement distracted me and I struggled to release foot as I stopped.

Learning I found I was trying to 'Lift' my foot off. This is wrong and struggling can promote 'panic'.
I've read the best time to in clip is at the bottom of the stroke. I make an effort to get my leg really straight, with the heel possibly even lower than the pedal, and then twisting the foot gives a clean release.

Fingers crossed....


----------



## oldwheels (17 Jan 2021)

Reynard said:


> Three times.
> 
> First one, I had a clipless moment the first time I tried to get going on shoes with cleats. (Road shoes. Big mistake to buy them, only wore then once more after that.)
> 
> ...


Hope the tomatoes were all right.


----------



## oldwheels (17 Jan 2021)

Only once when I got stuck in deep mud and the wheels spun but no traction. Toppled slowly over while still pedalling furiously.


----------



## 12boy (17 Jan 2021)

I went to cliplesss at the same time I was learning fixed gear.. Until I habituated unclipping a bit early there were many times I came to a stop to only then think....Pedals? and slowly topple over. Injured pride mostly.


----------



## Reynard (17 Jan 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Hope the tomatoes were all right.



Oh the shame... I had to ride the three miles home, dripping a trail of tomato juice behind me, while White Van Man, who had caused me to misjudge the junction, sat there pissing himself with laughter.


----------



## Ajax Bay (17 Jan 2021)

Sharing a lesson identified (and mostly learnt):
Quite often you'll be stationary, clipped in one side but not the other (I nearly always unclip my left foot: pavement side). If manoeuvring eg after having stopped at the roadside just into a 'gateway/turning (regular occurrence on long rides when keeping hydrated) take particular care as you turn your bike to get back on the road. It is easy to fall inwards (ie to the right in my case) and you won't unclip in time to 'stop' it.
Of course provided noone sees it never happened.
Worth practising unclipping both left foot first and right foot first.

My last time: at 1380km with 90 minutes to go on LEL, just after dusk.


----------



## Reynard (17 Jan 2021)

oldwheels said:


> Only once when I got stuck in deep mud and the wheels spun but no traction. Toppled slowly over while still pedalling furiously.





Sorry, had to laugh!  Reminds me of a previous cat and a newly-waxed floor. Much scrabbling of paws and no forward momentum.


----------



## Specialeyes (17 Jan 2021)

Once, on London to Brighton about 15 years ago. At a roundabout somewhere in South London in front of what felt like hundreds of cyclists. I thought I'd be really cool and not unclip, and instead lean on the yellow beacon at the entrance to said roundabout as we waited for the traffic to clear. I didn't realise it was a spring-loaded one, so it just bent away from me and down I went.


----------



## Hacienda71 (17 Jan 2021)

Once. I now avoid track standing at traffic lights if there is a strong gusting wind.


----------



## Mo1959 (17 Jan 2021)

None......yet!


----------



## guitarpete247 (17 Jan 2021)

Just the once but it was onto a high grass verge. I had 2 bolt cleats on MTB and 1 bolt had fallen out. So when I tried to unclip foot twisted but cleat stayed put. Couldn't think quick enough to use other foot.
Had a few panicky close runs with 3 bolts on road bikes. I have 3 road bikes all with SPD SL pedals and MTB with SPD. All cleats now have threadlock.


----------



## fossyant (17 Jan 2021)

Only a few times, once because some wire looped round my shoe, and tyre then ran over wire pulling it tight. Other times have been at home turning onto the path and just toppled.


----------



## Dan77 (17 Jan 2021)

None so far. The fact I've only used them twice off the turbo trainer may have something to do with that though.


----------



## Lovacott (17 Jan 2021)

vickster said:


> I’m back to flat pedals now as not enough bend in knee to pedal clipped in



I used to have clips on my racer back in the '90's but I took them off and I've been on flats ever since.

For knocking about and commuting, flat pedals do everything I want them to. 

For the more serious rider looking at competing or breaking PB's, I can see why they would want clipless or clipped but I can't see any benefit for me.


----------



## vickster (17 Jan 2021)

Lovacott said:


> I used to have clips on my racer back in the '90's but I took them off and I've been on flats ever since.
> 
> For knocking about and commuting, flat pedals do everything I want them to.
> 
> For the more serious rider looking at competing or breaking PB's, I can see why they would want clipless or clipped but I can't see any benefit for me.


I like using them...I don’t much like the excruciating knee pain though


----------



## slowmotion (17 Jan 2021)

About five times, each due to being distracted by something. The first time was in a car-free part of Battersea, about five minutes into my very first clipless journey. I noticed a girl staring at her bike looking helpless so I stopped to help, forgetting about the new pedal arrangement, and fell slowly sides. I lay on the ground with the bike still firmly attached to both feet and howled with laughter, as did the handful of witnesses.


----------



## RoubaixCube (17 Jan 2021)

Three or four times where ive actually completely fallen.

More times then i can count where the car in front suddenly stops and im going slow enough to barely keep my balance and would have went over had i not been using SH-56 cleats.

I often get these _brown trouser_ moments time to time.


----------



## steven1988 (17 Jan 2021)

2 both on the same ride, i wore SPDs for the first time on a sportive in Bakewell. 1st time was when i couldn't get out while waiting for my friend, and fell into a ladies drive who was just driving out. 

Second time was at the top of the same hill when i unclipped right and fell to the left straight into the biggest patch of nettles, never done it again


----------



## MntnMan62 (17 Jan 2021)

I refuse to answer that question on the grounds that it may come back to haunt me.


----------



## Jenkins (17 Jan 2021)

Not happened (yet) on the road as I got it out of my system while practicing indoors when I first got clipless pedals. For some reason I twice unclipped the wrong side while setting the teson screw, but at least it was on to a carpeted floor.


----------



## Jonjay (17 Jan 2021)

same here. Only had clipless since Christmas and been fine on the road so far. Fell off left when practicing and playing with tension indoors. Just got out before fully hitting the deck but I was most of the way down and in a big panic 😂


Jenkins said:


> Not happened (yet) on the road as I got it out of my system while practicing indoors when I first got clipless pedals. For some reason I twice unclipped the wrong side while setting the teson screw, but at least it was on to a carpeted floor.


----------



## OldShep (17 Jan 2021)

Twice on the same inaugural ride. 
1. At the first T junction
2 On a very steep hill getting off to walk it.


----------



## DCBassman (17 Jan 2021)

Zero. They're one of those things, like contact lenses or beetroot, that simply cannot be part of my life...


----------



## Sharky (17 Jan 2021)

Anonymous1502 said:


> And what was the cause/situation? e.g. trouble clipping in or clipping out?


Wondered how soon you would ask this question!

Has happened to me, but the scariest moment was when I was descending and cornering on a tandem trike. I was leaning well over to the side and my foot came out of the clip. Could have been disastrous, but my leg held fast against the cross bar and I was able to reclip.


----------



## Ridgeway (17 Jan 2021)

Been using SPD's since the early 90's, have fallen off when un-clipping a few times maybe 4-5 and also a once or twice with 3 bolt SL's and i'll fall of some more yet as "sh1t" happens and you're going to fall, it's life. 

Only ever hurt my pride when falling off/down in a pedal embarrassment moment


----------



## Anonymous1502 (17 Jan 2021)

DCBassman said:


> Zero. They're one of those things, like contact lenses or beetroot, that simply cannot be part of my life...


Beetroot is really good. 😊


----------



## DCBassman (17 Jan 2021)

Anonymous1502 said:


> Beetroot is really good. 😊


We'll have to agree to disagree!


----------



## johnnyb47 (17 Jan 2021)

I've only been using clip less peddles since summer 2020.
It's been OK and have only had one embarrassing moment when a car made an unexpected turn sending me into panic mode. It was a quick reaction to take my foot off the pedal and forgetting they were clipped in. No harm done apart from feeling a bit of a burk🤣


----------



## Zipp2001 (17 Jan 2021)

Never, but I was on a group ride many years back and watched several riders panic and go down at an intersection. Instead of panicking they could have gently rolled thru the intersection via a right turn until the got unclipped.


----------



## Archie_tect (17 Jan 2021)

Four times in 12 years.
1. Unclipped left foot out but didn't get foot down fast enough then fell slowly and majestically on to my right side
2. Swerved to miss Mrs A_T when she stopped and I didn't... disappeared into a ditch upside down.
3. Fell over sideways after failing to unclip at a roundabout into the long grass on the verge and disappeared into a ditch upside down- still; clipped in- to the absolute delight of a small child watching me in the car alongside [sensing a theme], and,
4. labrador on a long lead ran across in front of me - stopped OK but in the rush failed to unclip and fell slowly to my right onto a raised kerb- fortunately didn't break anything.


----------



## Edwardoka (18 Jan 2021)

It's possible that I've had more than one clipless pratfall, but the only memorable one is the first: slight uphill on approach to a busy roundabout at morning rush hour, within a few days of getting SPD-SLs. I forgot to unclip in time and just sort of... toppled over, with lots of people watching


----------



## rockyroller (18 Jan 2021)

zero. I only fall on my mountain bike, which doesn't use cleated pedals/shoes. just the road bike has them


----------



## rockyroller (18 Jan 2021)

cougie uk said:


> all you need to do is remember to unclip before you stop.


I liken it ti driving a car w/ manual transmission. meaning, one must anticipate ... one tip I read & used several times when I was new to them, is unclipping in advance & hanging the unclipped foot. it's a reminder which foot will be going down if I have to stop


----------



## rockyroller (18 Jan 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> off road clipless


I'm not even tempted to try it (I fall enough as it is ...)


----------



## rockyroller (18 Jan 2021)

DCLane said:


> when the cleat came loose and wouldn't come out


that sounds terrifying


----------



## BalkanExpress (18 Jan 2021)

I've had more moments with clips and straps than clipless, but as, at the best of times, I have all the grace and co-ordination of a drunken buffalo it would not be fair to draw any general conclusions from this

Also done the bolt loose cannot clip out thing: make sure your bolts are tight, at least until they rust in and you don't have to worry any more


----------



## Bigsteve4 (18 Jan 2021)

Anonymous1502 said:


> And what was the cause/situation? e.g. trouble clipping in or clipping out?


Ive only just started with road cleats after many years of old school cage and straps. I tried the mtb cleat which i could not get into quick enough and having one sided pedals i slip off them at a junction with wet shoes. I ended up on my cross bar hit the curb and rolled over. The worst bit i ripped a brand new pair a bib tights first time i had them on. I now use road cleats and i love them.


----------



## T.M.H.N.E.T (18 Jan 2021)

Numerous times but never directly due to the pedals.


----------



## Toshiba Boy (18 Jan 2021)

Clipless, never. 

With my old straps, once when I first rode with them in the early 80's, at a set of traffic lights (classic fail), so I suppose that's was my "clipless" moment.


----------



## Ming the Merciless (18 Jan 2021)

How are you getting on @Anonymous1502 ?


----------



## Fram (18 Jan 2021)

Toshiba Boy said:


> Clipless, never.
> 
> With my old straps, once when I first rode with them in the early 80's, at a set of traffic lights (classic fail), so I suppose that's was my "clipless" moment.


Same here: my straps caught on my boot when I stopped for a neighbour's car at a passing place on our single track road. She was most concerned when I plunged sideways into the heather - only damaging my pride! SPDs have been a breeze in comparison🤞


----------



## bobbybrown78 (18 Jan 2021)

I only fell two times because i changed again on my previous flat pedals


----------



## matticus (18 Jan 2021)

rockyroller said:


> *I liken it ti driving a car w/ manual transmission. meaning, one must anticipate* ... one tip I read & used several times when I was new to them, is unclipping in advance & hanging the unclipped foot. it's a reminder which foot will be going down if I have to stop


Like it!


----------



## Anonymous1502 (18 Jan 2021)

Ming the Merciless said:


> How are you getting on @Anonymous1502 ?


Fell twice  in a crowded park couldn't get going at a crossing as there were too many people and the cycling paths was full of pedestrians who wouldn't make space despite me ringing the bell. I think I will stick to main roads as they are a lot more predictable.


----------



## vickster (18 Jan 2021)

Anonymous1502 said:


> Fell twice  in a crowded park couldn't get going at a crossing as there were too many people and the cycling paths was full of pedestrians who wouldn't make space despite me ringing the bell. I think I will stick to main roads as they are a lot more predictable.


In crowded spaces, it's often better to either avoid as you say, or simply ride through unclipped in anticipation of an obstacle. At crossings, it's often safer to simply get off, walk across and then clip in even if it's a Toucan (peds + bike crossing).

Coming up to junctions and crowds, always unclip in plenty of time


----------



## Anonymous1502 (18 Jan 2021)

vickster said:


> In crowded spaces, it's often better to either avoid as you say, or simply ride through unclipped in anticipation of an obstacle. At crossings, it's often safer to simply get off, walk across and then clip in even if it's a Toucan (peds + bike crossing).
> 
> Coming up to junctions and crowds, always unclip in plenty of time


Thank you for your tips


----------



## vickster (18 Jan 2021)

To add, on a shared path, peds always have priority even if you ring your bell (even if it’s frustrating when they don’t move)


----------



## Anonymous1502 (18 Jan 2021)

vickster said:


> To add, on a shared path, peds always have priority even if you ring your bell (even if it’s frustrating when they don’t move)


The idea of a pedestrian/cycling shared path is absolutely ridiculous and dangerous for both cyclists and pedestrians.


----------



## vickster (18 Jan 2021)

Anonymous1502 said:


> The idea of a pedestrian/cycling shared path is absolutely ridiculous and dangerous for both cyclists and pedestrians.


Quite possibly...don't use if too problematic...I've never found them especially dangerous as a cyclist, simply have to be considerate and have your wits about you!! (and avoid on warm sunny days)


----------



## ianrauk (18 Jan 2021)

Anonymous1502 said:


> The idea of a pedestrian/cycling shared path is absolutely ridiculous and dangerous for both cyclists and pedestrians.


Its not dangerous at all. And if cyclists think that then they are cycling too fast. Shared path is a shared space which has shared responsibility. Slow down.


----------



## Anonymous1502 (18 Jan 2021)

ianrauk said:


> Its not dangerous at all. And if cyclists think that then they are cycling too fast. Shared path is a shared space which has shared responsibility. Slow down.


I am cycling very slow but it is so crowded that it is very difficult to cycle through, it is impossible to cycle round people as there are people going in both directions.


----------



## ianrauk (18 Jan 2021)

Anonymous1502 said:


> I am cycling very slow but it is so crowded that it is very difficult to cycle through, it is impossible to cycle round people as there are people going in both directions.




Then walk or find another route.


----------



## rockyroller (18 Jan 2021)

Anonymous1502 said:


> The idea of a pedestrian/cycling shared path is absolutely ridiculous and dangerous for both cyclists and pedestrians.


I hear ya, but near me, they aren't all bad. 1 that I do, can be very bad & a cpl yrs ago, it featured a bike-to-bike, head-on crash where 1 guy died. I ride by the memorial, ghost-bike all the time





it's a grim reminder. last spring with covid, & so many using it, I had to bail out & use the roads. it's much better in the cold weather, w/ fewer ppl. another near me, is much less populated, but is not w/o it's "incidents". w/ covid, even the woods are crowded! timing is everything


----------



## united4ever (19 Jan 2021)

When does your foot detach from the pedal then? When you hit the deck? Or is it still attached then?


----------



## vickster (19 Jan 2021)

united4ever said:


> When does your foot detach from the pedal then? When you hit the deck? Or is it still attached then?


Depends!


----------



## Anonymous1502 (20 Jan 2021)

united4ever said:


> When does your foot detach from the pedal then? When you hit the deck? Or is it still attached then?


Both times I fell the attached feet detached itself.


----------



## Colin Grigson (20 Jan 2021)

Twice for me, once out with the family, simply forgot to unclip - much hilarity for the children, and once whilst stopped leaning on a post chatting with another cyclist - obviously went slightly past balance point and toppled. Not hurt in either incident but bent the rear derailleur hanger in the second and had a noisy / worrying 20km home


----------



## mustang1 (20 Jan 2021)

For the first 6 months, never. Then nine times over the next three weeks (no idea why). Then once or twice over the following years.


----------



## simongt (20 Jan 2021)

Three times in twenty years, including the time I was rear ended and had a broken leg as the result. Each time my feet released without any 'concious thought' from myself during the fall.


----------



## antnee (20 Jan 2021)

Clipping in and out can be a trial for some people though I have only fallen once when first using them, a strange feeling as though it all was happening in slow motion i was franticly trying to unclip but to no avail you could say I was going down slow lol (later finding the tension was far to tight)
I've tried them all And seem to get on best with Time pedals also the double sided SPD type so when I've ridden bikes just with flat pedals it seems really strange


----------



## lazybloke (20 Jan 2021)

I was so disorientated from cycling into a pothole that I didn't even realise I was keeling over, until far too late. That hurt., but was my only bad experience of toe straps.

SPDs - never fallen yet, but I'm a fan of keeping the adjustments loose - just in case!


----------



## Anonymous1502 (20 Jan 2021)

antnee said:


> Clipping in and out can be a trial for some people though I have only fallen once when first using them, a strange feeling as though it all was happening in slow motion i was franticly trying to unclip but to no avail you could say I was going down slow lol (later finding the tension was far to tight)
> I've tried them all And seem to get on best with Time pedals also the double sided SPD type so when I've ridden bikes just with flat pedals it seems really strange


For me it happened fast, it wasn't as painful as I thought it would be but it was unpleasant nonetheless. I have single sided pedals and that's not a problem for me, they are very easy to quickly flip with your foot and it is easy to clip in the other foot whilst in motion. I always find the 1st foot the hardest to clip in. I went on a short ride today and had no falls 🥳


----------



## dodss (20 Jan 2021)

In early usage I toppled over in my own drive way. Over the years I toppled over at junction - too busy looking for traffic in all the directions; toppled over with wheel in pothole at the side of the road, sprung the rib cartilage that time as I went over onto the shoulder. 
Unclip early at any obstruction or road change is my mantra.


----------



## Rooster1 (21 Jan 2021)

Twice if I remember back. Once at some traffic lights before I had decided which would be my lead foot would be (rather than alternate) and the second time at the top of a hill when my foot wouldn't release. Ouch and embarrassment both times.


----------



## Leedafeeder (21 Jan 2021)

I don't use them. I use trainers on flat pedals until my endurance and fitness has improved.
I will get them sooner rather than later because I assume I will look a luddite if I don't?


----------



## matticus (21 Jan 2021)

Leedafeeder said:


> I will get them sooner rather than later because I assume I will look a luddite if I don't?


Yes. And we will not speak to you, nor respect your opinions on any matter.

Your choice ...


----------



## Leedafeeder (21 Jan 2021)

😀


----------



## lazybloke (21 Jan 2021)

I reckoned daily "practice practice practice" was the best way to get used to SPDs, so I bunged the pedals on my commuting bike and did a route that meant clipping & unclipping about 70 times. 

Not sure how you'd recreate those conditions during lockdown, but my point is there's a benefit to frequent & regular practice.


----------



## fossyant (21 Jan 2021)

Still get the odd one on the MTB, usually where there is a tight turn or your wheel suddenly get's stuck - all slow speed and comical as you try and fish yourself out of the mud. Even I laugh at it.


----------



## Salty seadog (21 Jan 2021)

Zero.


----------



## Colin_P (21 Jan 2021)

Leedafeeder said:


> I don't use them. I use trainers on flat pedals until my endurance and fitness has improved.
> I will get them sooner rather than later because I assume I will look a luddite if I don't?



Do what you want, there are no rules!

I typically ride anywhere between 1,000 and 2,000 miles a year, purely for pleasure and exercise and have done so for years. I do not own a single stitch of cycle clothing and would never dream of using clippy pedals along with those shoes which make you look like you have pooed yourself if you attempt to walk in them.

Sometimes I ride wearing, flip flops or Jesus creeper sandles (no socks) or wellington boots. I've never tried high heels as it is difficult to buy nice ones in a size 11. 

Buck the trend, be a luddite!


----------



## lazybloke (21 Jan 2021)

Colin_P said:


> Sometimes I ride wearing, flip flops or Jesus creeper sandles (no socks) or wellington boots. *I've never tried high heels as it is difficult to buy nice ones in a size 11.*
> 
> Buck the trend, be a luddite!


Long story, but I know of a shop!


----------



## vickster (21 Jan 2021)

Colin_P said:


> I've never tried high heels as it is difficult to buy nice ones in a size 11.
> Buck the trend, be a luddite!


Long Tall Sally have lots...
Also there is / used to be a specialist shoe shop near Euston for a particular clientele (maybe RuPaul was a customer)


----------



## Lucabike (21 Jan 2021)

Countless times, whether it be on a commute to school, and a sudden red light would halt me rapidly, or if a clueless cyclist dawdled along infront of me in a narrow lane, and much much more other ways, but those were the most frequent


----------



## simongt (22 Jan 2021)

A 'classic moment' regarding clipless pedals happened on a Norwich 100 once. I was at one of the rest points and a cyclist approached very slowly, stopped moving and to me and the other watchers, appeared to be executing a pukka trackstand for no apparent reason. Suddenly he and the bike went 'flop' over to one side like a sack of tatties with the accompanying comment by said rider 'bloody clipless pedals - '


----------



## postman (22 Jan 2021)

Never tried,I once read they were bad for people with dodgy knees.So I did not take the chance.My mate tried his out on his lawn,he could not get out of them fell over,and had to phone local bike shop for help.


----------



## simongt (23 Jan 2021)

postman said:


> once read they were bad for people with dodgy knees.


Probably depends on how you define dodgy. My 67 year old knees have been used to SPDs for about fifteen years now and I haven't noticed any issues regarding using said pedals. May well depend on the amount of float of any particular make / model though.


----------



## JBGooner (5 Feb 2021)

Three times if I remember right. No-one told me that the clips came factory fitted as tight as possible and that you could loosen them.


----------



## Sharky (5 Feb 2021)

..


JBGooner said:


> Three times if I remember right. No-one told me that the clips came factory fitted as tight as possible and that you could loosen them.


You may have just been unlucky. Not all pedals are set to the tightest from the outset. But I did buy a pair of Look Delta pedals that were extremely tight.


----------



## Lovacott (6 Feb 2021)

I tried using clipped pedals on my old Raleigh racer back in the 1990's and I didn't get on with them at all. 

As soon as my Boardman arrives, I'm taking off the supplied clipped pedals and putting on a pair of MTB flats. 

If I'm going to be commuting on an MTB and using a road bike at the weekends, I don't want to have to remember which bike I'm on when it comes to taking my foot off the pedal at traffic lights.


----------



## Lovacott (6 Feb 2021)

I got a text from Halfarts this morning telling me "your order is ready to collect".

As I wasn't expecting it to be ready until next Saturday, I rang the branch local number only to be directed to a national call centre and put on hold for about ten minutes to the sound of the most grating bit of modern jazz I have ever heard.

The person who answered the phone asked for my order number and then put me on hold for another ten minutes whilst he checked with the local store (which is the bit I was trying to do when I dialled the local number).

Turns out that "ready to collect" means that the item has arrived in store and that I should await a further text telling me that the bike has been built before going in to collect it. The build is scheduled for next Friday PM/ Saturday AM.

So I asked why the words "ready to collect" were used instead of the words "not ready to collect yet" and I got the answer "ready to collect means that the item has arrived in store, but if it needs a build, you will have to wait before you can collect it".

The call handler went on to say that I shouldn't be embarrassed by my mistake as I am not the only person to have been confused by the "ready to collect" message.

You don't Feeking say!!

This is a snip of my order status four hours later. Ready for collection now means ready for collection Tuesday but apparently Tuesday means next Saturday??

FML


----------



## LarryDuff (6 Feb 2021)

Fallen off 5 times in last 6 years due to not unclipping, including once last year when I stopped to talk to a friend and totally forgot and I ended up in a heap on the road. 
I did laugh.


----------



## WILL911 (21 Feb 2021)

MY Solicitors mate a local headmaster both are guys who use my servicing skills, a few years back the head mentioned needing a smart touring bike for a French holiday wife and kids all cyclists and all aboard his SUV at July holiday time, so I sold him one I had rebuilt and he landed with me day he was setting off for the boat, says stick those spd pedals on please ,I pleaded with him not to use them until he felt confident using them and abroad on a touring cycle holiday in my experience isn't the place to try them out, he insisted, off he went, ran into my solicitor some weeks after [in fact he was here this afternoon looking for a service] and asked about'' your man'' ....So Will first day up at 8 am out to practice on the bike in the caravan site entrance and ajoining cycle ways, car approaches he's on the wrong side of the road panics cannot get feet out falls hard on right elbow, ambulance hospital broken elbow, pain suffering and listening to her indoors saying ,will said not to and i'm fed up driving... haven't seen him in for service since... will


----------



## Gibbo9 (22 Feb 2021)

A few times as I recall.

First time was in my local high street, busy Saturday morning trundling along behind a car and the lights changed so he braked suddenly, so did I and couldn't unclip quickly enough and ended up falling into the middle of the road, fortunate no cars coming the other way.

Second time was caused by another cyclist whilst riding in a group. we were going through a park which was very busy so going really slow, guy in front just stopped and I ran into him and went over.

Other time was just last week and was again caused by another cyclist. I was turning right to join a ramp from the riverside up onto a bridge so I could cross the river. I had my left foot out and as I turned the corner another cyclist coming down the ramp at breakneck speed, I jammed on the brakes, even though I was hardly moving. As I was turning right my weight went to the right side and with my left foot out I went over. Hundreds of people about too as it was such a lovely day. I did laugh though, after cursing the disappearing cyclist.


----------



## Cymro74 (5 Mar 2021)

Only once, when starting out clipless. Strange situation on an NCN path due to horse rider screaming over her shoulder at me and other cyclists who had already slowed to walking pace 20m behind, yet she still wanted us to stop completely for no apparent reason.

Over the decades I have evolved from flat pedals, to toe clips to SPD. I am now completely in favour of SPD and recognise the advantage they give. My brain automatically twists and unclips my left foot before junctions or any hazard, with my right foot remaining at 6 o clock to balance myself as the left foot comes down to the ground. I don't always clip back in on the first pedal rotation, but I've never found this to cause a problem.


----------



## Cycling_Samurai (11 Mar 2021)

I have not fallen due to my shoes clipped in.


----------



## MasterDabber (11 Mar 2021)

Luckily, never. Once very nearly though. I was down in Cornwall and had to stop at a very minor junction near the sea. I had just unclipped my left foot but not put it down when a strong gust of wind hit me from the left pushing me towards falling on the right. A lot of gymnastics and weight moving just managed to save me falling.


----------



## GmanUK65 (15 Jun 2021)

Only a couple of times on road bike.
Lost count on gravel bike.

The only reason for all of them was not unclipping in time when bike came to a complete stop. I think it has happened more on gravel bike because there are more unexpected complete stops on trails than roads


----------



## fair weather cyclist (15 Jun 2021)

I've been cycling for almost 2 years. I started with flat pedals for the first 3-4 months, then I replaced them for spd pedals (2 bolts cleats). Now I have a second bike with spd-sl pedals (3 bolts cleats).

I never had any problem clipping/unclipping and I haven't fallen off yet.

I think it just depends on the person and how your brain works/reacts. I say this because my father in law has been using spd pedals for 3 years now and still takes a tumble regularly every 2-3 months.


----------



## Scotchlovingcylist (18 Jun 2021)

Second ride out on them, a week ago 
Very new to them, was trying to judge traffic and lights going too slow. Managed to unclip left foot for the kerb but shifted my weight wrong and ended up in a heap in the middle of the road on my right hand side. Pride dented and my knee, not helped by the very attractive brunette who was kind enough to make sure I was ok, then told the van driver behind to stop beeping his horn to go as she was making sure I was ok.
I just wanted to pick myself up and get out of there but hey its a learning curve and people are nice (generally)


----------



## Buck (18 Jun 2021)

I failed to unclip a few years ago at a junction - just couldn’t get my shoe out In time. Toppled over in slowmo as a workvan with three lads in pulled up behind me. 

Me: nothing to see here, move on. Pretend it didn’t happen. Ignore the left side aches!
Van guys: chuckling “did you see that!?”


----------



## BigSid (4 Aug 2021)

I fell over at the end of my first ride with SPDs. On my driveway. Into the hedge. Apparently it was very funny according to my neighbour.
My foot was stuck under the bike so I couldn't rotate my foot to unclip.
I spent what seemed like a lifetime trying to get up before my neighbour shouted across "Are you OK?"
"Not really. Can you come and get my foot out of my shoe?"
How we laughed.


----------



## palinurus (4 Aug 2021)

Once* (and it was years after starting to use them)

*This does not include practising cyclocross dismounts or anything involving snow. Also- the one time I did fall off on the road I got my left foot out just fine, but then tipped over to the right- so perhaps a different sort of failure.


----------



## JoeyB (4 Aug 2021)

ianrauk said:


> None since I started using them over 15 years ago
> Not everyone has a clipless moment despite what some people say.



^ This.

Closest I got was when my chain once jumped into rear wheel and caused a lockup and sudden halt. Fortunately I managed to unclip just as I was falling into the verge!


----------



## neil_merseyside (4 Aug 2021)

Never, but that was before I wrote this...


----------



## Baldy (4 Aug 2021)

On my road bike never, used clips with the old fashion straps for years. Tried clipless (SPD's) and thought "wow why didn't I try these years ago". Then I put some on my mountain bike, had the release set to tight and couldn't get out of them when I stopped. Fell slowly sideways into sheep poo.


----------



## Mike_P (4 Aug 2021)

Nearly on a couple of occasions, first was when I somehow clipped back in having unclipped and come to a stop at a roundabout; a not that great but nevertheless effective track stand followed. The other occasion I was pedalling so slowly in traffic I doubted I could unclip without having a clipless moment, and ended up edging slowly forward partly jumping red light at a cycleway crossing.


----------



## MoneyForNothing (4 Aug 2021)

vickster said:


> I like using them...I don’t much like the excruciating knee pain though



Thats a fit issue. I have the same with pain on the outside of the knee (itb). Proper setup and it’ll go away.


----------



## vickster (4 Aug 2021)

MoneyForNothing said:


> Thats a fit issue. I have the same with pain on the outside of the knee (itb). Proper setup and it’ll go away.


Unfortunately not in my case, it’s a lack of knee flexion issue due to holes in the cartilage in all 3 compartments…aka widespread arthritis 
thx anyhow


----------



## MoneyForNothing (4 Aug 2021)

I was in hay on wye. Near the centre t junction opposite a busy cafe, full of cyclists. Paused at the junction and tried to unclip, unsuccessfully and started the slow fall onto tarmac whilst everyone watched and had a free laugh at my expense.


----------



## TiffAching (5 Aug 2021)

The only time I properly ended up in a heap was after a walker ( there was 4 of them across the path and I rang my bell ) on a shared path side stepped in front of me without looking so I had to slam the brakes on & had no time to unclip. Was lucky there was no traffic as I fell in road. Cut my knees, elbow, bruises everywhere... And scratched the shifters... I did swear.


----------



## ExBrit (5 Aug 2021)

Worst unclipping fail was while riding an unmaintained road called "Apache Trail" heading to Palm Springs. There was a huge trench across the road that I could not bunny hop so I took a slight detour into the desert shoulder, came to a stop, couldn't unclip, and fell sideways onto a cactus. The little bugger had barbed spines which I spent 15 minutes pulling out of my calf.

Update: I went back on Google maps and apparently its official name is Johnson Lane. I'm not sure why we all call it Apache Trail. Looks like CalTrans dumped some gravel in the trench. I have been intimate with that cactus to the right of the phone pole.


----------



## icowden (6 Aug 2021)

So far none - but I am using 2 point MTB cleats which I think are more forgiving.


----------



## Scotchlovingcylist (7 Aug 2021)

MoneyForNothing said:


> Thats a fit issue. I have the same with pain on the outside of the knee (itb). Proper setup and it’ll go away.



Im having this exact issue after moving to clipless recently. Tried all kinds of cleat positions to no avail. Not so bad on the actual ride, more the 3 days after thats doing me in.
Wondering if a bike fit is in order or some advice on here?


----------



## 249ccjames (9 Aug 2021)

Almost, going up a very steep hill and the wellie gave out. Terrified me, so quickly back to flats.


----------



## Toshiba Boy (9 Aug 2021)

Similar to others on here, never with clipless (used Look since they first came out), although once with straps in the early eighties at a set of lights, luckily no one around to witness my acute embarrassment.


----------



## Deafie (12 Aug 2021)

i found by trial and error that having the clips too tight is going to hurt


----------



## figbat (12 Aug 2021)

I have had a couple of harmless falls on MTB tracks where I came to an unexpected stop and didn't unclip in time. It's been a long time since the last one though.

I did once have a near-miss with potentially huge consequences. The company I work for arranges an annual road sportive for its employees and makes a big thing of it. A guest speaker is brought in to generate interest and motivate the riders. On the day of the ride I was on my bike heading slowly towards the start - I was cycling slowly because there were pedestrians and other cyclists moving about. A pair of pedestrians in particular caused me to slow to a near stop to allow them to pass; I unclipped my left pedal but over-balanced to the right, causing me to start leaning towards the pedestrians with the likelihood of hitting them. Luckily I run my SPD pedals not too tight so the panicked attempt to unclip on the right worked just in time to avoid any contact, but not in time to avoid my embarrassment. The pedestrians looked a bit bemused and not a little amused at my predicament. Ladies and gentlemen, the pedestrians were Lizzie Armitstead (as she was then) and her agent - I nearly ended either her career or mine.


----------



## rockyroller (12 Aug 2021)

zero w/ cleated shoes & pedals. I did a lot of reading on bike forums & was & still am, very careful, conscious & thoughtful. also, I keep my release very light, so even if I rarely forget I'm clipped in, the foot releases on it's own. that might be the key for me

didn't start falling off my bike until I started mountain biking (w/ flat pedals)


----------



## Parcicle (12 Aug 2021)

No clipless falls (so far). Closest I came was struggling up a hill in Bristol, tried changing gear and the chain pinged off. Only saved it by pure luck.

Waiting for the mountain bike clipless - that's when it's going to go to shoot


----------



## semakof (24 Aug 2021)

Twice, same day within a space of 2 minutes!!! 

It was my first time using a cleat. I held on to a wall, clipped perfectly and rode the bicycle to my gate. Forgot I was clipped. Fell right there. It was shocking. Got up and dragged myself outside the gate, wondering what happened. Feeling all the pain running through my body. 

Clipped again. Found myself on the floor almost immediately. Haaa.  What happened?? The fear of doing it again enveloped me. I wanted to turn and go back into the house. Should I ride, should I continue. Didn't know what to do? Looked left and right to see if somebody saw the great fall. Didn't see anyone. Summoned courage to give it another try.

Clipped again with only the right leg, pushed forward without clipping the left leg. I continued like this, slowly for about 2 km till i got the confidence to clip the left leg. It was the slowest of my ride that day. I was super conscious of the whole situation and was already thinking of how to unclip without falling. After riding for another 2 km, I decided I've had enough. Didn't want to take further risk or fall far away from home. I started visualising how I will unclip without falling when I get home. At about 100m to my home, i tried unclipping the right leg, it refused to come off. I became alarmed. I can't imagine falling off again. What??? I just started struggling with both legs from the clip until it got loose and both legs were hanging in the air until i came to a wobbling stop with both legs on the floor. phew, that was close.

I spent the rest of the day poring over youtube searching for how to clip and unclip my cleat and watching several videos of people falling off their bicycle due to clipping inexperience. 

Today, I am now more conscious of unclipping whenever I stop the bike and its been a good one. I have not fallen off my bicycle since then.


----------



## Roadrat77 (14 Aug 2022)

Twice within a couple of days of first using them and got used to them and then one day I pulled into a gap in a line of parked cars to let a van coming the other way through, the right clip jammed and I very nearly fell straight into its path and he would have had absolutely nowhere to go but straight over my head, at the last possible microsecond the clip freed and I was just able to literally save my skin - just as white van man went roaring past (he had speeded up considerably which caused the yes/no/damn moment in the first place) - never used them since.


----------



## Regular.Cyclist (14 Aug 2022)

I have only fallen once as a result of using clipless pedals. It was not long after I started using them.

Unclipped when stopping at traffic lights. Next thing I star falling to the side still clipped in and couldn’t get my foot out in time. Changed the foot I unclip and never had a repeat.

I had a close call when my foot momentarily got stuck in an SPD pedal. I have been finding the release on them to be inconsistent and that incident made me eventually lose faith in them. I moved to Atac pedals and cleats , for rides where I anticipate doing more walking at the other end, as a result and they have been perfect.


----------



## GeekDadZoid (14 Aug 2022)

I fell once at a near stand still, no great drama but hurt a bit, rode with them for a year. However I just didn't like the extra stress they gave me pre ride so I went back to flats and will probably never go back.


----------



## Roadrat77 (14 Aug 2022)

GeekDadZoid said:


> I fell once at a near stand still, no great drama but hurt a bit, rode with them for a year. However I just didn't like the extra stress they gave me pre ride so I went back to flats and will probably never go back.



Agree - I felt the same but I kind of put up with it until I very nearly came to grief over them and that was it - enough was enough. I can definitely see the advantages and on quiet open roads, great, but on the dog-eat-dog-eat-cyclist roads of my native south Birmingham they're a liability in my eyes.


----------



## Sharky (14 Aug 2022)

I've fallen over too many times when using clipless pedals. Not caused by the pedals, but by black ice, pot holes, gravel on the road surface and a vauxhall corsa. In each case, hit the tarmac and in all cases, my shoes separated from the pedals and the bike slid away from me. Thus no additional injuries caused by being mingled with the bike. All exactly as intended by the pedal manufacturers.


----------



## tribanjules (14 Aug 2022)

It’s mandatory to fall 3 times, so back in 2013 the first was bedside a bus at a red light, second ditto by old rover factory and third was pulling up smartly at home then over I went to clonk head on my car too. Luckily bike was ok 🤣🤣👍🏻


----------



## antnee (15 Aug 2022)

A couple of time as I remember started of with SPD's on both road bikes though on the hybrid I had the type that had clips on one side of the pedal and flat on the other side of the pedal so I didn't have to change shoes still got SPD's on the winter bike but have Time I:clic SPD-SL's on the summer bike never had much bother since occasionally clipping in after stopping. wouldn't dream of being without them now


----------



## dave r (15 Aug 2022)

tribanjules said:


> It’s mandatory to fall 3 times, so back in 2013 the first was bedside a bus at a red light, second ditto by old rover factory and third was pulling up smartly at home then over I went to clonk head on my car too. Luckily bike was ok 🤣🤣👍🏻



No its not compulsory, I'd been using them for a while before I fell off and I've only done it once.


----------



## ianrauk (15 Aug 2022)

dave r said:


> No its not compulsory, I'd been using them for a while before I fell off and I've only done it once.



Indeed.
I really wish people would stop spreading the silly myth that everyone has a clipless moment.
I know most people are being light hearted about it, but there's really no need.


----------



## Dogtrousers (15 Aug 2022)

dave r said:


> No its not compulsory, I'd been using them for a while before I fell off and I've only done it once.



No indeed, it's not compulsory. I've never fallen as a result of a "clipless moment" (ie coming to a standstill while failing to release your feet from the pedals). But, like you, I have fallen for other reasons and my feet have never stayed attached to the bike at the time.


----------



## ColinJ (15 Aug 2022)

Sharky said:


> I've fallen over too many times when using clipless pedals. Not caused by the pedals, but by black ice, pot holes, gravel on the road surface and a vauxhall corsa. In each case, hit the tarmac and in all cases, my shoes separated from the pedals and the bike slid away from me. Thus no additional injuries caused by being mingled with the bike. All exactly as intended by the pedal manufacturers.



The same for me.

I did fall off a couple of times in the early days of using clipless but then I loosened the release tensions to minimum*** and got used to them, and since then it has been a case of occasionally falling off '_with_' clipless pedals as opposed to '_because of_' them. (On ice, mud, gravel...)

*** I recently tightened the pedal tensions a couple of clicks because the mechanisms had become a bit sloppy. I found a compromise where release was still easy, but the cleat was gripped more soundly.


----------



## tribanjules (15 Aug 2022)

Dogtrousers said:


> No indeed, it's not compulsory. I've never fallen as a result of a "clipless moment" (ie coming to a standstill while failing to release your feet from the pedals). But, like you, I have fallen for other reasons and my feet have never stayed attached to the bike at the time.



Same as having a chuckle apparently isn’t permitted.


----------



## wafter (15 Aug 2022)

Thankfully never (so far...).

I did have a slight brown trouser moment last week when I tried to avail myself of my toe cages / straps on the "new" bike by reflexedly twisting my foot sidewise; which predictably didn't have the desired effect.


----------



## scragend (15 Aug 2022)

Surprisingly I never have either. I was wary of making the switch for quite a while for fear of it happening but when I took the plunge it turned out to be easy. Only a couple of "oh ****" moments when I've had to stop suddenly but I've always managed to get a foot out.


----------



## presta (15 Aug 2022)

I've only ever had one clipless moment, but I've never used clipless, and my foot wasn't on the pedal at the time. I stopped, and then dithered momentarily about whether I was putting my foot on the kerb or in the gutter, so it landed half and half, then slipped off into the gutter, and over I went. The natural reflex to move my foot left and catch the fall was thwarted by the kerb.

I felt the urge to give clipless a try once, but never found any suitable shoes that fitted properly, so I've cycled in 'ordinary' shoes all my life, but never had any problem with them. I've only ever owned two* pairs of toeclips in my life, a chrome pair that went rusty back in the 1970s, and the pair of Christophe plastic ones that I bought to replace them. Can't say the same for the pedals, the only thing I've replaced more often than those is the tyres.

* I do actually have another pair that came with my Horizon, but they look like they're designed to fit wellie boots, so I've never used them.


----------



## nickyboy (15 Aug 2022)

Just once. Inching up a very steep hill and lost balance on a cobbled sections. As I was doing basically about zero mph I had no time to unclip.


----------



## guitarpete247 (15 Aug 2022)

Just once. Using 2 bolt SPD's and one bolt dropped out. I rolled very gently onto a high grass verge. Since then I used thread lock.
Toe clips and straps were much more difficult to get out of if done up well. 
I never had problems with them either.


----------



## Dogtrousers (15 Aug 2022)

guitarpete247 said:


> Just once. Using 2 bolt SPD's and one bolt dropped out. I rolled very gently onto a high grass verge. Since then I used thread lock.
> Toe clips and straps were much more difficult to get out of if done up well.
> I never had problems with them either.



That happened to me once. I lost a bolt and one foot became stuck fast. I finished the ride with one immovable shoe, and then at my destination, a railway station, I had to just leave the shoe on the bike.


----------



## Peter Salt (16 Aug 2022)

I had a few falls back when I started. Once three times on one ride  But it never put me off clipless and now I'm good. An old dog can learn new tricks


----------



## Mike_P (16 Aug 2022)

Watched a cyclist doing a very wobbly track stand at a set of TLs yesterday and was half expecting a clipless moment but the lights went green before such an eventuality.


----------



## Rooster1 (17 Aug 2022)

Just the twice.


----------



## simongt (17 Aug 2022)

Had three unintended fall from a bike whilst using SPDs. Each occasion, including when I was rear ended resulting in a broken femur, the pedals released without any problems.


----------



## Chap sur le velo (17 Aug 2022)

Can't recall if posted before.

IMO it takes time before your instinct is to twist out without conscious thought.

One failure came after 6 months but I'd had a couple of near misses. 
Lovely summer ride and I decided I could extend it to 50 miles riding back into London along River Lea towpath.

Made sudden decision I'd come far enough near Olympic Park. Hastily executed slow U turn up a ramp...I was still on big ring and the cobbled surface included the cross ridges to give horses more grip. Tried to power/bounce my way up but soon ground to a halt, with both feet fully committed. The fall was delayed by a second or so and then it became inevitable, started slowly and I landed on my back.
I can confirm granite cobbles are very hard, and making this slow motion self inflicted mistake in front of a large crowd - very painful.

Seem to have learned my lesson. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Toshiba Boy (18 Aug 2022)

Never in 30 odd years (touching wood), once with previous toe clips at traffic lights on my second ever ride using them back in prehistoric times.


----------



## FrothNinja (18 Aug 2022)

A few near misses with toe clips but no actual tumbles, usually due to not removing foot in time.
Never had any problems with clipless when I went over to them last year, and I was expecting to learn the hard way. I do have quite a bit of float so I can disengage quickly. No problem on gravel but not tried them on really rough ground.
I ride pegged flats when I want to do the more exciting off road stuff.


----------



## BigSid (19 Aug 2022)

A few close calls and one fall. 
I fell over at the end of my first ride with SPDs. On my driveway. Into the hedge. Apparently it was very funny according to my neighbour.
My foot was stuck under the bike so I couldn't rotate my foot to unclip.
I spent what seemed like a lifetime trying to get up before my neighbour shouted across "Are you OK?"
"Not really. Can you come and get my foot out of my shoe?"
How we laughed.


----------

